# Camera for 8k- An upgrade from basic point and shoots.



## kevz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey all...
Finally decided to upgrade from my el cheapo Fujifilm AX500. 
Requirements are as follows:
1. Atleast 10X optical zoom.
2. HD video recording. 
3. Good image quality in good lighting conditions. Don't really care much about low light performance indoors.
Will mostly be used to click pictures pertaining to general scenary, automobiles and trains.
I am considering the Panasonic Lumix LZ20 as a primary option since it offers an insane 21x optical zoom with OIS and for a first timer like me, it ticks all the right boxes. 
My only doubt is if this camera has the ability to use optical zoom while recording videos since it hasn't been explicitly mentioned anywhere. Also, are there any better options that offer better IQ and are more VFM than the above mentioned model? 
Maximum budget is INR8000/-

Thank You...


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2013)

LZ20 seems like a cheapo one. It's been in the market for about a year or so, but I haven't come one expert review so far. I would consider these kinda (H100, H200, WB100, LZ20, LZ30)...

Panasonic SZ7 should be the one.


----------



## kevz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

How about the Olympus SP620UZ? Has got decent reviews and features are almost similar to the LZ20. Is it the one to be picked?

*www.photographyblog.com/reviews/olympus_sp_620uz_review/conclusion/


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2013)

Are you getting it for 8k???

Even if you do, I would so NO.

If you want bridge increase your budget and get FZ47


----------



## kevz22 (Aug 3, 2013)

nac said:


> LZ20 seems like a cheapo one. It's been in the market for about a year or so, but I haven't come one expert review so far. I would consider these kinda (H100, H200, WB100, LZ20, LZ30)...
> 
> Panasonic SZ7 should be the one.



I've narrowed down on Canon SX160IS and Canon IXUS 510HS. I am a bit biased towards the SX160 though. Are there any coupon codes that I can use to get it for a cheap price with COD?


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2013)

As far as image quality is concern, IXUS 510 is very good for this price (bsicmos, digic 5 proccy, touch, wifi) it's a steal. But beware of it's cons, you gotta live with it.

As far as I remember almost all the online sellers don't have COD option when you use coupons.


----------



## kevz22 (Aug 3, 2013)

nac said:


> As far as image quality is concern, IXUS 510 is very good for this price (bsicmos, digic 5 proccy, touch, wifi) it's a steal. But beware of it's cons, you gotta live with it.
> 
> As far as I remember almost all the online sellers don't have COD option when you use coupons.



What are its major cons? I am referring to the 510 here.


----------

